# WANTED: Opinions



## Hunter1787 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey Howdy Hey, 

Here is my question for the day (unless I come up with another one), which picture do YOU like better? 

ALL opinions are very welcome. I am looking to get a feel for what people like better. I know that there is probably not going to be a unanimous vote, but at least it will give me a direction to go. 

Thanks much,

John


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jan 18, 2013)

Personal preference for me is the white background. Hard to judge though, maybe if it was the same pen in different backgrounds it would be easier to distinguish. Just my opinion!


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 18, 2013)

Hard to say because they both wash out the Chrome.  I would go for a light Grey fabric


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 18, 2013)

The pen shows up a lot better on the white background. The black background pen is sort of lost.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 18, 2013)

IMHO, white background is better for these pens, but it may not work with some lighter colored pens (e.g., white acrylic, Holly, Casein).


----------



## AKPenTurner (Jan 18, 2013)

I (almost) always prefer a white background. Black usually just swallows up the pen.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 18, 2013)

white or gray back ground almost always is better.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 18, 2013)

Like the white background better.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 18, 2013)

What is your purpose?  Your back ground choice should fit the reason for the photo.  I am partial to the black.  Well exposed, pen is visible, my monitors here at work, the shop and the office all show the pen very clearly and it is not swallowed up at all.  I checked yesterday on all four.  I do not like the white.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 18, 2013)

White background....The chrome is lost with the black background.

.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 18, 2013)

Taking photos of the same pen with different backgrounds will give you better results to judge by. Two different pens with two different back grounds makes it difficult to compare.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 18, 2013)

You may also want to kick the EV setting up a notch for the black and down one for the white.


----------



## Kretzky (Jan 18, 2013)

Black Background - the chrome has very little reflection, so it's difficult to tell that it is chrome. I wouldn't say the pen as a whole is swallowed but on my screen the chrome parts certainly are.
The White background looks better imo. But as a number of members have said, it would be a better comparison to use the same pen with different backgrounds. Much more objective.


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 18, 2013)

White


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 20, 2013)

Different items should have a background to accent the material of construction.  Some things will look better on a darker background while others need a lighter one.  The contrast should not be glaring or be the object of attention.  The background should be just that, a background and never draw the viewer's attention away from the object being photographed.  Just my $0.03(inflation).
Charles


----------



## raar25 (Jan 25, 2013)

White is the  better of the two but +1 on using light Grey instead.


----------



## Hunter1787 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I think that I'll go with the white background. It shows the pen accurately and I just plain like it better. 

Thanks again for your help.

John


----------



## ALexG (Jan 28, 2013)

white background, but as composition the black one, use a white background with a mirror under the pen and show the clip


----------



## ttpenman (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree with the comments on the white background being better and also that a light gray would be even better.  Any lighter color would allow the chrome to show better.  Gets lost in the black.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------

